# Am I covered for public healthcare?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm hoping someone can help me out here...

At this point, I have my Spanish citizenship, Spanish passport, empadronamiento and DNI. The next step is to go to Seguridad Social to get my Seguridad Social Number. The next step after that is to get my public health card. In order to get my health card, I need a letter from Seguridad Social saying that I am eligible for healthcare, but I don't know if I am.

(In case you don't know already, I've never lived in Spain, and I was born a Spanish citizen in Sweden, and grew up in Canada.)

There is a term called a returning Spaniard. The Consulate of Spain said I am considered a returning Spaniard, although I have no official document saying this and I don't know if that's the official term for me. The reason this is important is that if I am indeed a returning Spaniard, I may qualify for public healthcare. 

Not only do I have to be a returning Spaniard to qualify, I have to meet other criteria. I only have a small monthly annuity right now as income, which I don't think will count as a job, but more like savings, and I don't think savings alone will qualify me for healthcare. I have put in an application for Canada Pension Plan Disability, but that could be a long time until I find out.

Let's assume I am indeed deemed to be a returning Spaniard. So my two questions are:

#1. Is there anything in the below list that would allow me to qualify for healthcare if I am granted my Canadian Pension Disability? 

#2. If I don't get my Canada Pension Plan Disability, can I still qualify somewhere in the below list?

Here is the link the information is from: http://www.empleo.gob.es/es/mundo/consejerias/canada/pensiones/Contenidos/AsisSanit.htm


Here is the Spanish version of the part that applies to me (B to B.1). Parts (e) and (f) do not apply to me.

*B. EN CASO DE RETORNO A ESPAÑA *

La asistencia sanitaria en España, con cargo a fondos públicos, a través del Sistema Nacional de Salud, se garantizará, según el Real Decreto-ley 16/2012, de 20 de abril, a quienes ostenten la condición de “asegurados”. Asimismo, podrán acceder a esa prestación los “beneficiarios de los asegurados” que reúnan los requisitos establecidos legalmente. Así, los residentes en el exterior que retornen a España podrán tener derecho a la asistencia sanitaria ya como asegurados, ya como beneficiarios de un asegurado, según se detalla a continuación.

*B-1.- Como asegurados.*
Se podrá acceder a la condición de asegurado si se está en una de estas situaciones:

a) Se trabaja por cuenta ajena o por cuenta propia, se está afiliado a la Seguridad Social y se está en ella en situación de alta o asimilada a la de alta.

b) Se es pensionista de la Seguridad Social.

c) Se cobra cualquier otra prestación periódica de la Seguridad Social, incluidas la prestación o subsidio de desempleo (a los que pueden acceder los retornados previa obtención del “certificado de emigrante retornado”).

d) Se han agotado la prestación o el subsidio por desempleo y persiste la situación de desempleo, no acreditando la condición de asegurado por cualquier otro título.

e) Si se reside en España, no se cumplen ninguno de los supuestos anteriormente establecidos y no se tienen unos ingresos superiores, en cómputo anual, a los 100.000 euros, ni cobertura obligatoria de la prestación sanitaria por otra vía.

f) Se es menor de edad sujeto a tutela administrativa.

*Here is it in English, with me translating as best as I can...*

*B. IF RETURNING TO SPAIN *

Healthcare in Spain, with public funds, through the National Health System will ensure, according to Royal Decree-Law 16/2012, of 20 April, who have the status of "insured" . Likewise, people may access the benefit "beneficiaries of the insured" who meet the legal requirements. Thus, those living abroad who return to Spain may be entitled to health care as insured and as beneficiaries of an insured, as detailed below.

*B-1.-insured.*
It will be accessible to the insured status if you are in one of these situations:

a) You work as an employee or are self-employed, affiliated with Social Security and is in her situation or assimilated to high.

b) Social Security pensioner.

c) any other charged provider of regular social security, including unemployment benefit or allowance (which can be accessed after obtaining returnees "certificate returned emigrant").

d) have exhausted or are provided unemployment benefits and unemployment persists, accreditation as insured by any other title.

e) If you are living in Spain, none of the above stated assumptions are met and you do not have higher income, calculated annually, of 100,000 euros, or mandatory coverage of health provision by other means.

f) a minor who is subject to administrative supervision.
****

I hope this is clear enough and someone can help me get some better understanding for my meeting tomorrow with Seguridad Social. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

How are you covered for healthcare at the moment?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

amespana said:


> How are you covered for healthcare at the moment?


 Hi Amespana. I'm paying out of pocket with no insurance. I have a private family doctor who is taking care of me.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I just found the above worded another way, which I think may have a clearer answer. What I did was click on the bottom of the link I gave where it says "For more information about access.....(link) web of this institution." Then I clicked on "insured." This brought up this information link http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Trabajadores/PrestacionesPension10935/Asistenciasanitaria/RegimenGeneral/BeneficiariosSituac30476/index.htm#6099

...with this information:

La asistencia sanitaria en España, con cargo a fondos públicos, a través del Sistema Nacional de Salud (SNS), se garantizará a aquellas personas que ostenten la condición de asegurado. 


Tendrán la condición de asegurado aquellas personas que se encuentren en alguno de los siguientes supuestos:


Ser trabajador por cuenta ajena o por cuenta propia, afiliado a la Seguridad Social y en situación de alta o asimilada a la de alta. 
Ostentar la condición de pensionista del sistema de la Seguridad Social. 
Ser perceptor de cualquier otra prestación periódica de la Seguridad Social, incluidas la prestación y el subsidio por desempleo u otras de similar naturaleza. 
Haber agotado la prestación o el subsidio por desempleo u otras prestaciones de similar naturaleza, encontrarse en situación de desempleo, no acreditar la condición de asegurado por cualquier otro título y residir en España. Este supuesto no será de aplicación a las personas a las que se refiere el artículo 3 ter de la Ley 16/2003, de 28 de mayo (extranjeros no registrados ni autorizados como residentes en España). 

*My best English translation...*

Healthcare in Spain, with public funds, through the National Health System (SNS), is guaranteed to those who have the status of insured. 


A person has insured status if in one of the following cases:

Being an employed person or self-employed, affiliated with the Social Security and in a situation or assimilated to high. 
Hold status as a pensioner under the Social Security system. 
Being a recipient of any other recurring benefit of Social Security, including benefit and unemployment benefits or other similar nature. 
Have exhausted the benefit or unemployment benefits or other services of a similar nature, be unemployed, not credit insured status under any other title and reside in Spain. This assumption does not apply to persons referred to in Article 3b of the referred Law 16/2003 of 28 May (no registered or approved as foreign residents in Spain).

I'm wondering if Canada Pension Plan Disability would count as #3 (a recurring benefit of Social Security). Or does the pension have to come specifically from the Spanish Social Security? 

I'm also wondering if being unemployed #4 will apply to me?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out here...
> 
> At this point, I have my Spanish citizenship, Spanish passport, empadronamiento and DNI. The next step is to go to Seguridad Social to get my Seguridad Social Number. The next step after that is to get my public health card. In order to get my health card, I need a letter from Seguridad Social saying that I am eligible for healthcare, but I don't know if I am.
> 
> ...


didn't we go through this before?

we came to the conclusion that as a returning Spaniard with an income of less than 100,000€ a year you were entitled to state healthcare

though you won't know for sure until your appointment

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...can-annuity-count-income-social-security.html


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> didn't we go through this before?
> 
> we came to the conclusion that as a returning Spaniard with an income of less than 100,000€ a year you were entitled to state healthcare
> 
> ...


 Hi Xabiachica. No, we didn't go through this list of requirements for healthcare.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Xabiachica, I just re-read that thread to be sure, and I still don't see where we went through the list I've just posted. The answer was given in that thread that I don't need $ to get my SS#. I'm quite positive that's true, from the chart that was posted in that thread. The thought in that thread was that as a Spanish citizen I am entitled to healthcare as long as I don't make over 100,000 euros. But as you can see from what I posted above in this thread, there are other criteria too (any one of a to d). These criteria I posted above are for returning Spanish citizens - not for other Spanish citizens. Does that make sense now as to what I'm asking here?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> erm - yes we did, if you check back on that thread


 Honestly, I did re-read it. All I could find is that I was told since I don't make over 100,000 euros a year, I qualify for healthcare. But if you look at what I posted in this thread, that's criteria (e), but I have to meet one of a, b, c or d (as well as not make over 100,000 euros a year).

I don't expect to fully understand this before my appointment tomorrow, but I have to have at least some idea as to what I'm talking about before the meeting, instead of just sitting there deer-eyed and expecting them to do all the work. If I don't know what I'm talking about, I might get put in the wrong direction and not get any healthcare at all. 

I don't HAVE to go in tomorrow. I'll go later if it means I have to spend more time researching. Remember we agreed that I would do each step one at a time for the ID. I just got my DNI yesterday. So SS# is the next step, and I'm just starting now. Needing to chillax, ya know?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I am not too sure if what I am going to say will be valid for you. 

First, as as Spanish Citizen, you should go to the INSS (Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social) and ask for your 'Certificado de Emigrante Retornado'. With that paper, you go to the same INSS but another department, so you can have your 'Numero de la Seguridad Social'. 

With the 'numero de la seguridad social' paperwork, go to your doctor, and they will give you a card there and then. No questions asked. 

That's what I did. Took 1 day as I did all that on the same day. 

However, as you never worked in Spain before, you might get some sort of complications regarding the paperwork but you will have to ask at the INSS if you might have any problems in the future. 

You can also go to your Unemployment office, and you can ask for the 'Renta de Inserción Activa' (RAI)'. This is a Government help for 33 months, renewed every 11 months, for 426 euros monthly. You can ask for this help on the basis of 'Disability over 39%'. You can also get the over 45 'help' but I am sure the RAI will be given to you,no questions asked.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

.... but if I was you, I would skip the 'Certificado de Emigrante Retornado' and go straight to the Social Security office (INSS) and ask for your 'numero de seguridad social', they might give it to you, if not, then, I am sure they will tell you what to do. 

I did all of the above (previous post) when I returned from the UK, although the Certificado de Emigrante Retornado is only available for people that return from OUTSIDE of the EEC, but still I went to get one just in case they asked for it. 

Just bear in mind, that most people working in this kind of offices, don't have a clue about 'most things'. Be patient. Funcionarios to me, are people from another planet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Xabiachica, I just re-read that thread to be sure, and I still don't see where we went through the list I've just posted. The answer was given in that thread that I don't need $ to get my SS#. I'm quite positive that's true, from the chart that was posted in that thread. The thought in that thread was that as a Spanish citizen I am entitled to healthcare as long as I don't make over 100,000 euros. But as you can see from what I posted above in this thread, there are other criteria too (any one of a to d). These criteria I posted above are for returning Spanish citizens - not for other Spanish citizens. Does that make sense now as to what I'm asking here?


there are lots of criteria - & as I also said, it appears that you should be, from what I posted


however - there is also a situation where if a Spaniard leaves Spain for more than 3 months they lose their entitlement to healthcare - no idea if that would affect you, since you didn't leave since you became Spanish - though you always were Spanish really, so they might pull that one

I doubt any of us know - we are almost all expats who are affected by a completely different set of rules to Spanish citizens

we do have a few Spanish nationals here, but they were born here

I think you'll just have to wait & see what happens tomorrow - anything we can come up with is just conjecture

Lolito's suggestion is probably the best idea


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Lolito. Thank you so very much for all this information. I had no idea about any of that. There is a Seguridad Social office near me. I just called my one friend here who is bilingual English-Spanish, and he will go with me to the SS office tomorrow. We'll find out from the office where to go for the Certificado de Emigrante Retornado. Then we'll take it from there. 

Again, thanks so very much!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys were writing while I was writing. Thanks so much for your guidance. Yes, I'll go to the SS office tomorrow. 

Yes, I do bear in mind that most people here are not Spanish citizens, but you're always helpful to me regardless, and I really appreciate that. Case in point: Pretty much any question I've ever asked here! :hug:


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Lolito. Thank you so very much for all this information. I had no idea about any of that. There is a Seguridad Social office near me. I just called my one friend here who is bilingual English-Spanish, and hewill go with me to the SS office tomorrow. We'll find out from the office where to go for the Certificado de Emigrante Retornado. Then we'll take it from there.
> 
> Again, thanks so very much!


Weyhey, she's been in Spain five minutes and she's pulled........just teasing!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

brocher said:


> Weyhey, she's been in Spain five minutes and she's pulled........just teasing!!


  Anyone would fall for this guy. He's perfect and I absolutely love him. He's just too young for me; otherwise I would have eaten him all up by now.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hot off the press.... 

Xabiachica, you are right and I was wrong. 

The Seguridad Social office is closed today for a holiday. But I went out for breakfast with my friend, and he explained everything. You had explained this to me in the other thread, but I didn't understand it then, so let it go as we agreed until the SS# came up. This thread was my reattempt at trying to understand it. I thought I had to belong to either a, b, c or d and I could not make more than 100,000 euros as per f. But this is wrong.

What f says is that if I don't belong to a, b, c, or d, and I don't make more than 100,000 euros annually, and I am living in Spain, then I qualify for healthcare. This is what I now see you were explaining to me.

The reason I'm jumping ahead to healthcare to get my SS# is in order to get my health card for the first time, there are specific requirements, including a letter from Seguridad Social saying that I qualify for healthcare. This information is found here under "Procedimientos presenciales:" https://ws003.juntadeandalucia.es/pls/intersas/servicios.informacion_tarjeta

I know this is a lot of work for forum members to help me out here. My hope is that one day someone else will come along and benefit from your help. At the very least, you've helped me out tremendously, and I'm forever grateful for that!

So tomorrow, my friend and I will go again to Seguridad Social to get my SS#. Then the last step will be healthcare. Baby steps. I'm almost there!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Correction: In my above post, when I referred to f, that should have been e. 

(In case you haven't noticed yet, I have a condition that often makes reading difficult for me.)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, I went to the Seguridad Social today and had my SS# done in 20 minutes. Then I got the letter done by them in 15 minutes, saying that I am entitled to healthcare. Then I went to my health clinic and registered with them, which took 15 minutes. I am now covered under public healthcare! :whoo:

Today marks six weeks to the day since arriving in Spain. All my Spanish ID is done now. Phew! Today marks the end of an almost-five-year journey to get my ID, starting with getting my Spanish citizenship reinstated. It's been a long journey, but well worth it, now that I am here in Malaga and happier than a pig in pooh. 

Thanks to all you have bent over backwards time and time again to navigate through all the mazes in getting my ID.

It's been a year now since I've been trying to find my family in Spain. Now that my ID chapter is done, I will hunker down and focus all my energies on finding my Spanish family. I hope that journey will end soon and I can tell you guys about my family.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Well, I went to the Seguridad Social today and had my SS# done in 20 minutes. Then I got the letter done by them in 15 minutes, saying that I am entitled to healthcare. Then I went to my health clinic and registered with them, which took 15 minutes. I am now covered under public healthcare! :whoo:
> 
> Today marks six weeks to the day since arriving in Spain. All my Spanish ID is done now. Phew! Today marks the end of an almost-five-year journey to get my ID, starting with getting my Spanish citizenship reinstated. It's been a long journey, but well worth it, now that I am here in Malaga and happier than a pig in pooh.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, glad you are all sorted.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you, Lynn. You've been so extremely helpful with soooooo many aspects of my move here. I will soon be revisiting your post to me describing how to do the day trips from Malaga. I'm reaaaaaallly looking forward to those trips.

Oh, and I forgot to say before that I have already been assigned my very own public family doctor. I hope he's cute. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You can go to 'Hay una cosa que te quiero decir' programme on Telecinco, they will find your family!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Lolito.  I understand what you put in quotes, but what does Telecinco mean?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Telecinco is a Spanish TV channel. It is a program about people looking for their lost family. Saturdays at 10.30pm till 2.30am, a four-hour long programme.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lolito said:


> Telecinco is a Spanish TV channel. It is a program about people looking for their lost family. Saturdays at 10.30pm till 2.30am, a four-hour long programme.


 Really?! OMG! That's perfect!

The Embassy of Spain in Sweden said that the National Police should help me find them, as long as I prove they are my family. I can prove this through photos and my citizenship papers from the embassy, and my documents from the Swedish government. But I asked an officer on Saturday when I picked up my DNI, and he said it's not their job. So I contacted the embassy again yesterday to say the officer said no, but the embassy wrote me back today and insisted that the National Police will help me. So what I'm going to do is try one more time with the police. If they say no again, I will contact Telecinco. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you! Peace, love and grooviness to you! :hippie:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Sacha1. Do you know how to start a new thread? You will get the most help if you start a new thread. Perhaps you can title the thread something like "My father's NEI number."


----------



## sacha1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm sorry I am a new member and not sure I can do this : (


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Sacha1. Do you know how to start a new thread? You will get the most help if you start a new thread. Perhaps you can title the thread something like "My father's NEI number."





sacha1 said:


> I'm sorry I am a new member and not sure I can do this : (


I've sorted it all out for you sacha 1

click this link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/576241-lost-nie-number.html


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I've sorted it all out for you sacha 1
> 
> click this link
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/576241-lost-nie-number.html


 Xabiachica to the rescue yet again! lane:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you, Lynn. You've been so extremely helpful with soooooo many aspects of my move here. I will soon be revisiting your post to me describing how to do the day trips from Malaga. I'm reaaaaaallly looking forward to those trips.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to say before that I have already been assigned my very own public family doctor. *I hope he's cute*. :eyebrows:



you'll be able to tell us soon, won't you? - when you have your 'new patient' appointment & ask for your referral to CUDECA


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you'll be able to tell us soon, won't you? - when you have your 'new patient' appointment & ask for your referral to CUDECA


 Yes, I'll be able to tell you soon. My back was out last week, so I saw my private family doctor (who's really cute) and he treated me for that. He's making the referral to Cudeca and last week we went over all the cancer pathology results, which he will use for the referral. I didn't expect to get health coverage so soon, so now I don't know if he'll turn over that referral to my public family doctor. I'm seeing my private family doctor on Friday in follow-up of my back and to make the referral to Cudeca. So we'll see what he says. I really love this man. He's one of the best doctors I've ever worked with, and I'm so very sad to not be able to continue working with him. He is also a public family doctor, but his clinic is in Torre del Mar. He's been doing home visits with me. Especially when I get more sick, I can't travel that far for visits. I had a near-fatal car accident when I was 19 and still suffer many problems from that, including back pain that often limits my movement. Then there are all the other health problems that limit my movement. I'm grieving today the loss of this most precious doctor. But I'm also celebrating today for finally getting public health coverage by going to the market and buying some yummy fruits, vegies and meat.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm reaaaaally happy to be able to share great news about the private and public healthcare I'm receiving!

Last Friday, I met with my private family doctor, who I thought was making exceptions by visiting me in my apartment. But he says he can continue making home visits as my private family doctor and that he would be happy to work alongside my public family doctor. Another bonus with him is that I had misunderstood that he is a public family doctor. His public practice is actually as an emergency physician! So how's that for a perfect private family doctor?  I will keep him for as long as I can afford him.

So my private family doctor wrote up a report with all my medical information in Spanish for my public family doctor. I called this morning at 10 a.m. to make my first appointment with my public family doctor, and without telling them anything about my health problems, they made an appointment for two hours later!

So I went to see this new guy (who is average looking  ), and he asked me to come back to give him more time to look over all my medical information. He also asked me to make an appointment with the nurse so that she can hook me up with the palliative care team. (My private family doctor says Cudeca is more for people who don't have public healthcare, but perhaps the public system may refer me.)

So I then made my appointments for the nurse and for my public family doctor. The appointments are set for this Friday morning! 

So how's that for a happy healthcare story?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I'm reaaaaally happy to be able to share great news about the private and public healthcare I'm receiving!
> 
> Last Friday, I met with my private family doctor, who I thought was making exceptions by visiting me in my apartment. But he says he can continue making home visits as my private family doctor and that he would be happy to work alongside my public family doctor. Another bonus with him is that I had misunderstood that he is a public family doctor. His public practice is actually as an emergency physician! So how's that for a perfect private family doctor?  I will keep him for as long as I can afford him.
> 
> ...




the receptionists will never ask you why you need to see the doctor & here in Valencia we can make appointments online so I'd be surprised if you can't in Andalucía

you should also be able to just turn up & wait - certainly our centro de salud always has emergency slots available


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the receptionists will never ask you why you need to see the doctor & here in Valencia we can make appointments online so I'd be surprised if you can't in Andalucía
> 
> you should also be able to just turn up & wait - certainly our centro de salud always has emergency slots available


 I didn't know about the online appointments. I'll ask about that next time I go, as it was really difficult making the appointment by phone with my limited Spanish. I'll also ask about emergency slots. Thanks so much for letting me know.

From what I'd heard here on the forum, I thought it would take forever to get in. So I'm pleased as punch about how quick it was to get in. 

I'm also happy that people here on the forum and my private doctor warned me that I'd only have 5 minutes for the appointment. So I brought my fantabulous friend who is bilingual Spanish English to translate for me, because when I'm nervous I'm all tongue-tied, and I get extremely nervous with doctors. My life in Spain would be very different without this precious friend I've made here. He's my rock in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> I didn't know about the online appointments. I'll ask about that next time I go, as it was really difficult making the appointment by phone with my limited Spanish. I'll also ask about emergency slots. Thanks so much for letting me know.
> 
> From what I'd heard here on the forum, I thought it would take forever to get in. So I'm pleased as punch about how quick it was to get in.
> 
> I'm also happy that people here on the forum and my private doctor warned me that I'd only have 5 minutes for the appointment. So I brought my fantabulous friend who is bilingual Spanish English to translate for me, because when I'm nervous I'm all tongue-tied, and I get extremely nervous with doctors. My life in Spain would be very different without this precious friend I've made here. He's my rock in Spain.


everything is simple if you know what you need & if you have the correct paperwork

almost every time we get questions here when something seems to be going really wrong, either the poster is asking for the wrong thing, or they just don't have the correct paperwork


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> everything is simple if you know what you need & if you have the correct paperwork
> 
> almost every time we get questions here when something seems to be going really wrong, either the poster is asking for the wrong thing, or they just don't have the correct paperwork


 Yes, everything has indeed been relatively simple for me so far in Spain at each office, but it is exactly for the reason you say, having the correct paperwork by the time I got to each office. But it's been a LOT of work by a LOT of people (and me) before getting to the offices. But as of today all the hard work is now done - all the Spanish ID is in place and my healthcare is set up. PHEW! 

Now it's time to play a little harder in Spain.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

AllHeart said:


> I didn't know about the online appointments. I'll ask about that next time I go, as it was really difficult making the appointment by phone with my limited Spanish. I'll also ask about emergency slots.


Here's a link to the webpage where you make online appointments for doctors in Andalucia. 

https://ws003.juntadeandalucia.es/pls/intersas/servicios.tramite_enlinea_citamedico

If you need to be seen the same day but there are no more appointments available online, you can get one by going to the health center and asking for an urgent care appointment. You may not be seen by your own doctor but you will be seen.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

kalohi said:


> Here's a link to the webpage where you make online appointments for doctors in Andalucia.
> 
> https://ws003.juntadeandalucia.es/pls/intersas/servicios.tramite_enlinea_citamedico
> 
> If you need to be seen the same day but there are no more appointments available online, you can get one by going to the health center and asking for an urgent care appointment. You may not be seen by your own doctor but you will be seen.


 Thank you, thank you, Kalohi!


----------

